# August Rush HD DVD review



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

[img]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51G7E36tZJL._SL500_AA240_.jpg[/img]
*August Rush HD DVD review*

This movie was found at our local HMV store for $15 and I enjoyed most of it, It was a good story but starts out a bit slow.

August Rush is about Evan (Freddie Highmore) an 11-year old orphan who has been looking for is parents who do not know he is alive and truly believes that they are looking for him while all the time hearing music everywhere he goes.

The story line is somewhat broken up but as the movie progresses it becomes more focused on Evans love for music and his parents who are also searching for each other search for him.

The Video quality is good, nothing fantastic but for HD its noticeably better than SD DVD. This DVD has both SD and HD versions. 

The Audio on the other hand was very impressive. There is several parts of the movie that had music that filled the room and it really felt like being there. There is one part in a church where Evan plays a pipe organ and hits a low note and my teeth rattled it was so deep and again in various other parts including the symphony at the end.:hsd:

Over all this movie is good my only complaint is that the end was cheesy and could have been done much better.

I give August Rush :4stars: out of 5


----------

